# what is the best thermo / hygrometer??



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

what it says in the title really, but for crested geckos, i have been looking around, and i cant really find one.

i need a good one, one that is digital for my new baby that i will be getting, i have everything apart from this and some silk plants and jungle vine.

just wanted to see what you guys have and if any of you have found ones that are affordable.

thanks for your help


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

I know alot of people get theirs off ebay for a 5er and say they're top notch, havent tested them myself though.


----------



## Andy cap (Jul 13, 2011)

i personally use the Lucky Reptile Thermometer-Hygro Deluxe PRO, LTH-34. i know theyre not 100 percent accurate but i feel it gives a much better reading than the stick on ones.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I just use the exo terra digital ones but thats because i got like 8 when i bought my rack....


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

I use the exoterra 1 also....very easy to use,not 100% but pretty accurate. the only way of getting "perfect" temps i believe is buying a super duper temp gun. but they are pricey...the exo terra i got for about a 10er


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

brilliant thanks and how do you use it, have they got sensors? do you just put them on top of the viv with the sensor inside? can you even have them with temp accomodation as my crestie will be in a RUB for a while until he/shes big enough.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

switchback said:


> I use the exoterra 1 also....very easy to use,not 100% but pretty accurate. the only way of getting "perfect" temps i believe is buying a super duper temp gun. but they are pricey...the exo terra i got for about a 10er



I bought a infa red temp gun of ebay for about 15 quid i think and seems fine to me, can get them at maplin etc for a bit more though.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

sam n mushu said:


> brilliant thanks and how do you use it, have they got sensors? do you just put them on top of the viv with the sensor inside? can you even have them with temp accomodation as my crestie will be in a RUB for a while until he/shes big enough.


Yeah they have a sensor. they are very small and compact with long leads.so you will be easily able to use it in the viv or a RUB.

I have 1 as i just monitor basking temp.if you want to monitor different areas of the viv you will need a couple as they only have 1 sensor each.


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks guys


----------

